

How I Became Rich Before 30 and How You Can Too - Aeiper
http://mashable.com/2013/10/13/how-to-be-successful/

======
jamesbritt
_The good news, however, is that nothing is holding you back from being
successful at a young age. You just need to work hard, have confidence in your
abilities, and surround yourself with positive and successful people._

Really? _Just?_

This is Gladwelling at it's finest.

